# Pet** Substrate for planted Aquariums



## Diaster (Aug 17, 2009)

There is this sealed bag of substrate at petco that is designed to give plants nutrients and instantly cycles the tank due to all the bacteria on/in it. Does this stuff work? Also would it work in a tank that has no plants? Im asking cause it has awesome color and great size bigger than sand smaller than most aquarium gravel. I dont care really about the cycle part just wondering if I could use it in a tank with fish and no plants cycling would be a plus.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

im sure if its for planted tanks then i dont see why u can have fish in with it?......also im not sure how much i trust the bags with bacteria already in it....id feel more comfortable monitoring the water making sure the cycle is complete than just goin with what the package says.


----------



## Diaster (Aug 17, 2009)

My tank is already cycled but the grain size,color, and texture of the substrate in this bag is the most natural I have ever looked at for sale anywhere that didn't cost an arm and a leg, I want to mix it with about half my current gravel it would look amazing. Also picked solid black background for cheap "only 1 dollar a foot and no more trash bags for my background " kinda kicking myself for not getting more test kits as i'm almost out but I think ill go back tomorrow my petco was having a sale dont know if its like that everywhere but its worth a shot got 30' of hose for basically making my own python for $25 which isnt bad either.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

sounds good :thumb:


----------



## Diaster (Aug 17, 2009)

http://www.caribsea.com/documents/carib ... ber-08.pdf this is basically it


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

looks good to me....be sure to put some pics up when u add it.


----------



## Diaster (Aug 17, 2009)

If I get it I may be able to get some cheaper from my lfs (without all the additives) but I will for sure I am very excited to get my tank up all I have is my little acrylic 2.5g bow front with my betta but he is loving it now that its summer little bugs swarm his light and he just gets fat  He is actually a very nice crown tail. Tomorrow or Thursday all ill have in my 50 is my male con until I decide on stocking.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

any idea of what youd like to add?


----------



## Diaster (Aug 17, 2009)

Well I want a JD pair or something like that I have breed cons and firemouths angels looking for something more a little bigger a little meaner my Con will be in there just to make sure its cycled and to keep it cycled. There is a really awesome ELJD pair at my LFS I have been told my 50g would be ok for a pair and not so im getting mixed signals the tank is 48X16X16 so its wider than a 55 I think I could make it work this aint my first rodeo hehe but idk I havent left out Africans and am very open just want something cool that is a bit more above average as far as skill. put it this way it wont be an impulse buy.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

a blue dempsey pair would be cool as well as africans....*** kept some CA/SA cichlids before and i still find myself loving the africans. Makes for a more "entertaining" tank IMO......although the size of the larger growing SA/CA cichlids is always an eye catcher :wink:


----------



## Diaster (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah I love the breeding behavior as well I am seriously debating switching continents though I have never kept Africans but EBJD pair is stunning idk gonna go have a chat with the LFS tomorrow and see what they can rig up for me they have a giant selection of earth-eaters and they are just as breathtaking.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

choice is up to you....you can always get another tank :wink:


----------



## Diaster (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh the thought has crossed me many times already lol Africans seem to chaotic for me but idk ill know in good time hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

well be sure to post what ull be getting when u decide


----------



## Diaster (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh for sure if only I had a basement or a room with a concrete floor I would have as many tanks that could possibly fit. lol


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

*** always wanted a fihroom myself i just cant afford the upkeep


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

They don't instantly cycle the tank, but do help cut down the cycle time by about 2/3's IME.


----------



## Diaster (Aug 17, 2009)

Cool thanks dwarf pike. My old bedroom used to be close I had 2 10's a 2.5 a 20 long and high"fry" a 29 plus a 75 in our living room. Needless to stay I have stayed home from school once or twice to change water >.< but I dont live in at my parents house with a solid foundation anymore


----------



## Diaster (Aug 17, 2009)

turns out my lfs will sell me perfect sized gravel for 45cents a pound so must go with this offer


----------

